# Coolant problem



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I'd say your mechanic didn't do the job right. While the Cruze is known for coolant loss, this much loss is a sign the repair job wasn't done properly.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Pic of the top of the reservoir looks normal. 

Possible it has stabilized now; see if it continues to drop below that established level. Sniff around the engine compartment for any whiff of coolant on both a cold and hot engine. 

The water pumps are known to leak when cold but *usually* stop when hot.


----------



## exile999 (Jan 3, 2017)

jblackburn said:


> Pic of the top of the reservoir looks normal.
> 
> Possible it has stabilized now; see if it continues to drop below that established level. Sniff around the engine compartment for any whiff of coolant on both a cold and hot engine.
> 
> The water pumps are known to leak when cold but *usually* stop when hot.


Thank you. I've read somewhere sometimes it can take many days for the air bubbles to come out completely because im assuming he had to empty the system to do the work.... Maybe its just that? And he didn't bleed the system that's obvious with the fact he replaced fluid right after his work.

Also for the other post if it was shotty work I would notice leaks coming from the parts he replaced would I not? Everything is dry around the hose and outlet. And everything else that I assume he took off.


----------



## Jwhale07 (Aug 21, 2017)

Ive been having a mysterious coolant leak for about a year now. First time i brought it in the dealer put the pressure tester on over night, no drop in pressure, no leak right? About 8 months later my surge tank was empy again. Took it in to a different dealer, turbo coolant line leaking. Figured i would tackle it, upon removal found coolant blowing out of cyl 1. At this point i was using a surge tank per week. Took it back to the dealer as they clearly were missing the real issue.


----------

